# Need a place in LA to remesh my screens



## Quad (Aug 15, 2006)

In Los Angeles or anywhere close where can I get screens remeshed?

Thank you


----------



## Sunday Tim (Jan 24, 2010)

I've been thinking of getting a bunch of mine re-meshed as well. I'm going to check out Rheetech on south Main St. (at 24th I believe?). I talked to one of their guys at the tradeshow and they sent me a pricelist this week and it seems pretty reasonable. I just need to find out what condition the screens need to be in when you bring them in.


----------



## Quad (Aug 15, 2006)

Thanks Sunday Tim. Much Appreciated-gonna check them out.


----------



## hdem (Mar 1, 2008)

Screen Depot
2123 S. Main Street
Los Angeles, CA. 90007
www.screendepot.com

213-747-2727


----------



## mrvixx (Jan 13, 2009)

hdem said:


> Screen Depot
> 2123 S. Main Street
> Los Angeles, CA. 90007
> www.screendepot.com
> ...


Go to rheetec which is a few blocks away from here. you get better service


----------



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

mrvixx said:


> Go to rheetec which is a few blocks away from here. you get better service


I agree. I went there a few times and that guy chang, i think thats what his name is was a real A*** Hole. That guy has a very bad attitude and very bad service and there plastisol ink is the worse you can get. I would never go back to screen depot again. You can try mclogan supply there right across the street.


----------



## mrvixx (Jan 13, 2009)

ambitious said:


> I agree. I went there a few times and that guy chang, i think thats what his name is was a real A*** Hole. That guy has a very bad attitude and very bad service and there plastisol ink is the worse you can get. I would never go back to screen depot again. You can try mclogan supply there right across the street.


i don't think mclogan re-meshes. but rheetec provides great customer service.


----------



## Screenanator (Feb 14, 2007)

Rheetech said if I brought in my screens at 8am they would have them out by 5pm....of course I'm driving 3.5 hours to get them there....then drive back home in the same day.So they said they'd take care of me. Plus the price they quoted me was really a good deal....I'm having 60 screens done in 180 and 205 yellow mesh.For what I'm saving in shipping it will pay for my trip.


----------



## Sunday Tim (Jan 24, 2010)

Screenanator said:


> Rheetech said if I brought in my screens at 8am they would have them out by 5pm....of course I'm driving 3.5 hours to get them there....then drive back home in the same day.So they said they'd take care of me. Plus the price they quoted me was really a good deal....I'm having 60 screens done in 180 and 205 yellow mesh.For what I'm saving in shipping it will pay for my trip.


Did they mention how well the screens have to be cleaned off when you bring them in? I have a bunch that are completely free of ink and mesh, but I can't get the layer of adhesive off the aluminum.


----------



## zoiko (Oct 21, 2007)

All those places listed above do real good work. McLogan also has that service but they get picked up Tuesdays and taken to Mexico. They bring them back the following Tuesday and are done by International Screens in Tecate Mexico.

They are re-meshed by the original guy that does all of Mclogans. 

Anyways thats how it was done for years... maybe they changed. 

I have a pneumatic screen stretcher I may sell. I bought it thinking I was going to be the next big screen stretcher. LOL

There is also a guy ... JAY right about 60 feet from reetech ... Called best screen supply I believe.


----------



## hdem (Mar 1, 2008)

That's weird, Chang never has an attitude with me. He is always polite and tells me exactly when my screen order will be ready. He even lets me call a few days before I make it down there and he trust that I will pick it up, even since the first time dealing with them. Maybe you caught him on a bad day. To each his own!


----------



## mrvixx (Jan 13, 2009)

At rheetec you can just wait there while they re-mesh. Excellent service in my opinion. Honestly at screen depot they can be A-holes. Not sure if its because I am Chicano but I know who not to do business with.


----------



## Quad (Aug 15, 2006)

Thanks Everyone. 
I'm make some calls tomorrow. 
What's the general price per screen?
Just curious. How Clean do they need to be?
Can I just cut the screen out or do I need to take it down to the Wood or Aluminum?


----------



## hdem (Mar 1, 2008)

Just cut the screen out and wipe off all ink residue from the frame. They won't touch your frame if it's covered in ink. You don't need to take the part of the mesh that is glued to the frame off, just leave that part and I think they grind it off for a clean/smooth surface to apply the new one.


----------



## edisback2010 (Feb 12, 2010)

Quad said:


> In Los Angeles or anywhere close where can I get screens remeshed?
> 
> Thank you


Call Audie with K&S, if you have a lot free delivery. He is located in Norwalk, mention my name Ed from Vegas
562-404-7180


----------



## sk8ter4life (Aug 10, 2006)

+1 for rheetech


----------



## Sunday Tim (Jan 24, 2010)

I've been using Rheetech as well the past few months. Good dudes.


----------



## jwcollect (Oct 24, 2007)

If you need to have your screens remeshed that means you're not using screen that can be tightened. Been there done that. I now use Shur-loc screens and they are great. The screens are so tight you can play them. You will see a difference in your prints. Buy one and check it out. 

Shur-Loc Fabric Systems - (360) 805-4140 - screen printing supplies, fabric panels and more


----------



## sk8ter4life (Aug 10, 2006)

I think most people who needs to get screen remeshed, because the screen is worn out or screens are locked or pin holes etc. I'm shur-loc is nice when your doin it big.


jwcollect said:


> If you need to have your screens remeshed that means you're not using screen that can be tightened. Been there done that. I now use Shur-loc screens and they are great. The screens are so tight you can play them. You will see a difference in your prints. Buy one and check it out.
> 
> Shur-Loc Fabric Systems - (360) 805-4140 - screen printing supplies, fabric panels and more


----------



## jwcollect (Oct 24, 2007)

The reason I suggested to buy a shurloc screen is cost effective in the long run. The frame is $45 and a screen is $20 and is retensionable. It will cost around $15 - $20 to have a new screen put on, shipping is what makes it more expensive. The screen will last longer and when it wears out it will cost $20. More important is that printing will be better because the screen is tighter. The only catch is that you have to buy a strecther for $300.


----------



## Screenanator (Feb 14, 2007)

jwcollect said:


> The reason I suggested to buy a shurloc screen is cost effective in the long run. The frame is $45 and a screen is $20 and is retensionable. It will cost around $15 - $20 to have a new screen put on, shipping is what makes it more expensive. The screen will last longer and when it wears out it will cost $20. More important is that printing will be better because the screen is tighter. The only catch is that you have to buy a strecther for $300.


Another problem with the Shurloc system is your printing area is alot smaller. Sure...you can hold 70 newtons in the middle but check your corners....we have 30 Shurloc frames sitting on the shelf....We don't use them anymore... we can use a re-stretched Rheetech screen for a LONG time before it needs to be redone. With the Shurlocs your constantly re-tensioning....thats wasted time...we burn 10-20 screens a day...no time for making sure tension is perfect. Both have their Pro's and Con's....


----------



## EVLIND (Dec 13, 2010)

I would say Reetech too they were pretty good guys and will explain stuff if needed if you are a newbie. You can even get them to do film positives and burn screens for you of course for a price. Remesh to but the screens are pretty good price for wood and a little more for metal screens.


----------



## mnhim001 (Jan 25, 2010)

Rheetech hands down!


----------



## zcarman93 (Apr 26, 2011)

Screenanator said:


> Another problem with the Shurloc system is your printing area is alot smaller. Sure...you can hold 70 newtons in the middle but check your corners....we have 30 Shurloc frames sitting on the shelf....We don't use them anymore... we can use a re-stretched Rheetech screen for a LONG time before it needs to be redone. With the Shurlocs your constantly re-tensioning....thats wasted time...we burn 10-20 screens a day...no time for making sure tension is perfect. Both have their Pro's and Con's....


I dunno about your experience with them, but the print area on my EZ Frames is about 3" around larger than our roller frames. The statics we had were about 1/2 the tension of what we get on the EZ's.


----------

